
Scaling ElasticSearch at Synthesio - mattzito
http://www.slideshare.net/Synthesio/scaling-elasticsearch-at-synthesio
======
mattzito
Hello all, our director of infrastructure gave a really interesting talk on
running elasticsearch at high scale, particularly some of the challenges we
ran into, and I thought the slides might be of interest for the community.

